# Bamboo on a Firefox



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I wasn't happy with the Dankung Firefox. It was too narrow between fork ends and was uncomfortable for me to hold. I did some experimenting and came up with this handle for it from some left over bamboo. Thought I would show it to the folks on the forum. I went to a high gloss shine because of Flatbands influence and stretched it out to two and a half inches between fork tips. When the finish cures out I will finish buff the metal to get out all the fine scratches from previous use. I wanted to wait to buff in case I scratched it while adding the handle.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

very nice, you do amazing work with bamboo


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, That is beautiful work.
Martin


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, what an incredible combo! Top job, Smitty.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Pretty!!!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice job looks cool.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Smitty, I'll bet you that thing is gonna wind up being one of your best shooters -- i just oozes efficiency. I really like that thing a lot!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I love bamboo, what a great look.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a well modified slingshot.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Wow ! Thanks for the affirmation I did something right ! I appreciate the comments.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yah, you should think about selling your bamboo slingshots. they alll look amazing


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> yah, you should think about selling your bamboo slingshots. they alll look amazing


I second the motion, I love the look of bamboo, especially the way you finish it with wax. Where are you getting your bamboo from if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Any place that sells food cutting boards like WalMart. I'm sure there are cheaper ways to buy it, but I ain't complaining. I think I got about 10 slingshots from one board for 22.00 .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

smitty said:


> Any place that sells food cutting boards like WalMart. I'm sure there are cheaper ways to buy it, but I ain't complaining. I think I got about 10 slingshots from one board for 22.00 .


You just gave me an idea. What about those super hard white plastic cutting boards? Stick two together and saw out a frame. I bet that it would be pretty sweet.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

recurve! your a genious, the only problem is what glu would you use?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> recurve! your a genious, the only problem is what glu would you use?


epoxy or something. I am sure we could find something to bond the two pieces together.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yes, i think i might look into that. you got to also think about blades for jigsaw, dremel attachments, ect. but great idea!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

GO GET EM SMITTY!!!! I like what you did with that Bud! The wood metal marriage is a favorite method of mine and obviously you like it too! Very Cool. BTW,Smitty when you do decide to join your fellow slingshot makers on here-SAVE SMITTY PRODUCTION MODEL NUMBER ONE FOR ME! Smitty Rocks! Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for the vote of confidence there flatband! I truly appreciate the encouragement. I have just a bit more to work out and I think I will have something unique to offer. You will surely have #1 when it happens too.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The desireable properties of a good plastic cutting board make it a troublesome handle material. If you go ahead with it you should use cut your finish with a router, not buffed and use a flexible contact adhesive suitable for soft plastics like nylon, PE, PVC, or PP. I would back up with a mechanical fixing.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd love to learn more about how the handle was made to fit the slingshot. Unless that's "secrets of the trade". It looks seamless.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> The desireable properties of a good plastic cutting board make it a troublesome handle material. If you go ahead with it you should use cut your finish with a router, not buffed and use a flexible contact adhesive suitable for soft plastics like nylon, PE, PVC, or PP. I would back up with a mechanical fixing.


i was thinking a 1/4" plastic cutting board and making a little pocket shooter with it. and i was thinking about rounding the edges with a dremel bit


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Smitty I love what your doing with your dankungs, never ceases to amaze. Keep it up!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I love bamboo so much!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks very much guys, I appreciate your interest.


----------

